# Shift 2 stürzt ab beim Laden einiger Strecken (z.B. Nordschleife)



## GroundZero (19. Juli 2011)

*Shift 2 stürzt ab beim Laden einiger Strecken (z.B. Nordschleife)*

Jo,

mein Shift 2 stürzt beim Laden mancher Strecken ab.

Wenn ich z.B. versuche die Nordschleife zu laden, gibt es einfach 'n crash to desktop, ist aber nur bei einigen Strecken so, nicht bei allen, was mich etwas wundert.

Hab mit google nich wirklich ne Lösung gefunden, weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, was man dagegen machen kann?
Möchte wenigstens dass die Nordschleife läuft^^


----------



## mumble_GLL (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 stürzt ab beim Laden einiger Strecken (z.B. Nordschleife)*

hast du dir schon den aktuellen Patch draufgehauen und die DLC´s? Wenn nicht, versuchs erstmal damit und sage uns, obs jetzt besser oder schlechter wurde


----------



## GroundZero (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 stürzt ab beim Laden einiger Strecken (z.B. Nordschleife)*

Patch war drauf, nur die DLC's hab ich net draufgehabt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese eine Verbesserung mit sich bringen...

Naja, kurz Nordschleife getestet und die läuft, das is auch alles was ich brauch^^

Danke!


----------



## mumble_GLL (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Shift 2 stürzt ab beim Laden einiger Strecken (z.B. Nordschleife)*

Freut mich zu hören, das es jetzt bei dir klappt.
Jab, in den DLC´s war wohl ein inoffizieller Patch versteckt, denn als ich mir die DLC´s installierte habe ich auch irgendwas mit Patch während der Installation gelesen, und dieser behebt den Bug, das wenn man eine Einladung zum Rennen von einem Freund erhält das man nicht mehr entweder aus dem Spiel kurz raus und wieder rein gehen muss oder sich kurz Ingame ab- und wieder anmelden muss.

Aber wie gesagt, schön das es wieder bei dir klappt.


----------

